

Seeking Technical Cofounder - techxc

I'm looking to hire a technical cofounder for an 'augmented reality' / location based services startup with angel backing. I have a good prototype built and a huge library of proprietary content - and I am looking for someone to put some finishing touches on it so we can launch in Beta (at which point we will secure VC funding). The technical cofounder will also be responsible for building out the technical team.<p>I'm looking for developers with experience in building scalable, secure web applications (mobile a plus). There are several interesting problems to work on, so a CS degree and algorithmic experience is a plus. The majority of the system has been built on PHP/MySQL, j2me and Objective C (iphone).  The candidate we select will work on a contract basis for a trial period.<p>I'm a well connected investor / former entrepreneur (sold first company to Nokia) and  current tech executive. If your experience is commensurate with our needs I will set up a phone interview followed by an in person interview where we will walk you through the project in detail.  Email me a brief description of your background and interest (attach your CV) at techxc(at)gmail.com
======
webwright
Just a thought-- you should tell more about yourself and provide links to
places where people can vet you a bit. Right now, this is akin to a personals
ad saying, "Looking for a wife. I've had a great relationship in the past.
Please send me pictures and some detail about your last 4 or 5 relationships."

Sounds like an interesting project-- g'luck with it and with the co-founder
hunt!

------
vaksel
what made you switch from looking for an employee to looking for a cofounder?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=652061>

~~~
techxc
just forgot to clarify. one of the people who responded to the first post
asked about longer term opportunities and i realized i hadn't clarified that
in the JD. to be clear - we are seeking a long term partner who will be
responsible for building a highly technical organization.

